# Where does everyone buy their fiilter matting / floss from???



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Hey guys,
I just bought 2 Eheim canister filters and there is no way on this earth I am forking out the money to buy the Eheim branded replacement filter pads.
Just wondering where everybody gets their filter matting from?? I had a quick search of this forum but came up empty.
I have tried a lot of different types over the last year (local aquarium stores, online) but so far I haven't hit the jackpot.
I had a good scout online last night and the best I could find was a filter floss roll from Big Als.
Hope someone can help me out. I am sure others will appreciate the info as well.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought this one a while back, it's easy to cut to size and enough for many many media changes. I use it in all of my filters

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/filter-media/filter-floss-20-sq-ft.html


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

You should be able to get untreated filter floss from a Fabricland outlet, or any discount fabric store, wherever you can find one.
It's usually called polyester quilt batting, but make sure it is not fire-retardant treated, or contain any chemicals of whatever kind.
Usually around $5. for one square meter of the floss.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

J&L sells big square sheets in bulk. I remember it being fairly cheap and you can be sure that it is additive free.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Nice, thanks guys.
I think I am going to go with the Big Als padding for now.
I have always been super hesitant of buying material from fabric stores in case it is treated...my worst fear is making a filter up and then rolling my tank.
Cheers.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

JL sells it for $3 something a roll.. Decent sized roll that lasts a fair bit..

I generally keep the coarse filter on the bottom (just wash it each cleaning) and replace the floss. Few bucks a roll it gives me a good piece of mind that it is safe for my fish........ with 4 tanks and 9-10 filters running at home, I go through about a roll a month..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Smatt said:


> Nice, thanks guys.
> I think I am going to go with the Big Als padding for now.
> I have always been super hesitant of buying material from fabric stores in case it is treated...my worst fear is making a filter up and then rolling my tank.
> Cheers.


Remember those cheap floss plug up fast and are not really reusable. The pads from Eheim may be more expensive but are reusable and will go a much longer way than the floss. There are cheaper alternative in LFS but you may not find them on their on-line store.

IPU, JL have various alternatives. Stock up next time you are in town


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I grabbed some basic stuff from IPU Burnaby and Rogers in Surrey. $2 a foot for 2 foot wide. I try to reuse, but doesn't always happen. But at that cost, even a cheap-o like me can easily choke that down


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Aquarium Filter Media (1-5 Units) - 36" x 18" from J&L....


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Oops, computer glitch...Didn't mean to post two responses

Aquarium Filter Media (1-5 Units) - 36" x 18" from J&L....the only place I buy it


----------

